# Chiang Mai - Question for anyone



## gredarth (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello planning on moving to Chiang Mai later this year, but don't know the area's to do real estate searches on. What I'm looking for is an area that is close to a mall or Big C or something like that and also has a nightlife such as being able to go out and enjoy some music and a beer with a young lady I may meet. Not worried about the money aspect right now just the locations. Can anyone help? Also I'm going to be looking for some domestic help like a maid to keep house clean, do dishes and things like that can anyone tell me what the cost of having someone like that on staff be by any chance. 

Thank you very much
Gredarth


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi G. It's not clear the extent to which you are familiar with Chiang Mai (or Thailand for that matter). 

First point: You can't rely on real estate agents here to the same extent you can in a western country (in terms of professionalism, protection under law/regulations, etc etc). There are a relatively new service here and many are fairly rudimentary operations. You are most unlikely to get anything at fair market value by going this route - esp. if your searching is limited to english-language web sites.

You really need to get here and drive/ride around to visit the various areas of Chiang Mai. It is huge & diverse and no hope of matching you with a potential area/s given the little info you have provided. You won't get nightlife areas (catering to foreigners) near a Big C though - one is in the city centre and one in outlying areas. The one mall that is close in is Central Airport.


----------



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi, Having lived in Chiangmai for three years I am not familiar with a Big C in the downtown area. There are two on Super Highway, one called Big C Extra and the third is on Hang Dong Rd. Both Airport Plaza, south of the Moat and Kadsuan Kaew Mall, northwest of the Moat, are close enough to the center of town, also called the moat area, where most of the night life is in Chiangmai. This is generally the tourist area. There are many other places with night life but are more spread around outside the moat area. Once you live here and become familiar with the area you will discover them. 

Both Airport Plaza and Kadsuan Kaew have Tops Supermarkets in them. They are for food, some Western brands. You have already been given the best advice. Come and find a cheap place to stay for a month and look around. 

Finding a place to live and a cleaning lady are probably both done best by word of mouth. There are lots of Western style accommodations around Kadsuan Kaew Mall. Starting walking around, talk to Westerners you meet, ask at places you would be interested in. Get a feel for how much things cost so you know what you should be paying. 

I pay my cleaning lady about 300 baht for half a day. I know some who pay 300baht for a whole day. Some even pay less. Get a feel for what others are paying and ask around. One word of note. Westerners always pay more then Thais. We can thank Westerns who have come before us and paid whatever the Thais wanted for this pricing system. 

My belief is that if you get a "Thai Girlfriend" to help you in securing housing and help you will always pay more. They will be more interested in helping themselves then helping you. Just my opinion. Also, remember whoever helps you is probably taking a cut someway, somehow. Good Luck.


----------



## thewoz (Mar 25, 2013)

gredarth said:


> Hello planning on moving to Chaing Mail later this year, but don't know the area's to do real estate searches on. What I'm looking for is an area that is close to a mall or Big C or something like that and also has a nightlife such as being able to go out and enjoy some music and a beer with a young lady I may meet. Not worried about the money aspect right now just the locations. Can anyone help? Also I'm going to be looking for some domestic help like a maid to keep house clean, do dishes and things like that can anyone tell me what the cost of having someone like that on staff be by any chance.
> 
> Thank you very much
> Gredarth


Don't believe Thais or falangs when they tell you that you can't own things here. You can buy a Condo/Apartment. You can secure a loan, but usually for loans they will ask for a co-signer. They ask Thais too. Don't put anyone on your things. My wife co-signed on my car. But the loan is in my name. The car is in my name. They always tell you it's easier to put it on the Thai person's name. Just say NO.


----------



## davejones (Mar 29, 2013)

I wouldn't bother looking for a place before you get here. Just book a hotel near the centre for the first few days and then get out and explore the area. That's the only way you'll be able to tell if you like an area or not. If you live near the centre, it's only 30 baht to Central shopping mall that has a Tops supermarket. Plenty of places to have a beer as well. But the centre is quite touristy. Also, where you live depends on whether you want to be around other expats, or around Thais. Either way, come here and explore.


----------

